# Puros Indios Viejo Corona Maduro Cigar Review - a decent knock around



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First, I can't complain about cost with this smoke. These can be picked up for less than $2 a piece online. Taking that into account, this isn't a...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Viejo Corona Maduro Cigar Review - a decent knock around


----------

